# No more crappy Ice Scrapers!!



## jsriley5

OK yet another broken ice scaper. Can anyone reccomend a Ice Scraper that will last? long handle is pretty much required would love a metal blade but any blade that will last will be fine. Silly brittle plastic things get cold duh! and break. Tired of wasting money at walmart so please someone reccomend somthing that will last a couple years. 

And yeah we are gonna try a peice of cardboard under the wipers up front but really no good way or way acceptable on a state parking lot (prison) to do side windows or back window and have seen the carboard fail in the wind a bunch of times and even seen it break a wiper arm once. They don't want the removable tarp straps and stuff so thats not an option.


----------



## NaeKid

Believe it or not, one of the best ones that I have (and still use) came from a PromotionalProducts site.

http://www.bmigifts.com/index.php?cPath=175_205

I have some of the "credit-card" ones from a local Chrysler dealership and some of the HeavyDuty ones like the Cingular-style ... use both styles regularly.

I also keep a window-squeegie in my Jeep - using the rubber-side of it removes the "light frosting" quickly and easily.


----------



## Sentry18

I gave up on expecting ice scrapers to be strong or durable. Instead I just buy them in lots and when they brake I just grab another. I also purchased remote starters for all of my vehicles. Nothing gets rid of snow and ice faster than pushing a butting while looking out the window of my house/office/store/whatever and then climbing into a warm car 10 minutes later. Just make you set your defroster on high before you turn the car off.


----------



## Magus

Geez guys, trim down a Teflon spatula and sharpen it with a grinder. keep the handle long, it has its uses...

if it has a slight angle, its even better!

You can also mix up some deicer in an old spray bottle to help.

Glycerine+denatured alcohol. avoid your paint.


----------



## MsSage

Just fill a spray bottle with three parts vinegar to one part water and spray on your car windows at night. In the morning, they should be clear of the icy mess. Already frozen windows just spray the mixture on your window and watch it melt. We cant have the remote starters...have to be in the truck while running.


----------



## PackerBacker

All I have used for years is my concrete trowel.


----------



## BillS

The best ice scraper I ever had was made out of soft metal. With that you could easily scrape off the ice on the outside and the frost on the inside. They only made them for a year or so. Eventually I lost mine and I've never been able to find another one.


----------



## jsriley5

I bought a couple different ones I"ll letcha know how they work out. one I"m kinda excited about has a brass blade and I think will work the best wish it had a longer handle. I did get a cover that will secure to the car hopefully securely enough to satisfy the a ho!$e at the prison so she can put it on and not be iced over when she gets off a long shift, and if it ices you can bet it will be a 12 to 16 hour shift.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

small poly cutting board (HDPE) ..... sharpen the end opposite of the handle hold ..... scrap a 8 inch wide path or chop thru 2 inches of ice ..... even slows down bullets


----------



## cnsper

Open door, drape with an old sheet, close the door. No way it is going to get away. When you are ready to do just remove the sheet and throw in the trunk/back. Other wise, I have used the vinegar too and it works.


----------



## pawpaw

Sentry18 said:


> I gave up on expecting ice scrapers to be strong or durable. Instead I just buy them in lots and when they brake I just grab another. I also purchased remote starters for all of my vehicles. Nothing gets rid of snow and ice faster than pushing a butting while looking out the window of my house/office/store/whatever and then climbing into a warm car 10 minutes later. Just make you set your defroster on high before you turn the car off.


Back in the day, I could afford to idle for ten minutes in the driveway. I used to siphon gas from the church buses at night. Now, they've all gone to diesel, and the preacher has a 12 gauge with #8 lead shot. What kind of "Turn the other cheek" is that? ....:sssh:


----------



## jsriley5

got a cover that is supposed to be theft proof and hopefully acceptable on teh prison parking lot. I also got a scraper with a brass insert blade hopeing good things from it. I really like the hdpe cutting board idea think I'll pick one up maybe do little trim on the badsaw then a little grind work to finish. Also will be trying the venegar idea.


----------



## Cabowabo

I was helping a buddy of mine move and we saw a car that had its front window covered by a towel. He commented that it was a smart idea to get rid of the ice on the window before it happened. I haven't tried it, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

if you want a durable cover for the car windows that won't blow away ..... old semi truck/trailer mud flaps


----------



## k0xxx

I've used a car cover for years, but they've gotten pricey, so now I just use a tarp and hold it in place with magnets.


----------



## Shammua

I just warm up my vehicle for about 5 minutes then use a broom to sweep off the heavy stuff and the el cheapO scraper to get the remainder off the window. Now that it has warmed up for a while it comes right off no problem...
For those that remember me mentioning that I live in Virignia Beach now, let me say I used to live in Michigan and we got tons of lake affect snow from Lake Michigan and it's a pain when you come out and have 12 inches on snow on your car over night... Man I miss it though!!!


----------



## bluestocking

I have always had a four door sedan, but since I'm short, the typical ones you get meant I had to lean on the snowy hood of my car to scrape properly. Not sure of the brand name, but I now use a big brush meant for vans and SUVs. I don't have to lean so far, and it has withstood ridiculous abuse. The snow and ice can get pretty bad here, plus it has been thrown and kicked around a lot. It even has a huge dent in the metal pole (no idea how, actually) but the bristles and ice chipper work fine! In this case, maybe bigger is better?


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I agree with Sentry18. I miss the remote start I had on my Suburban. In winter, park with both heaters on high, front on defrost. In summer, park with air conditioning on high.

We've been using a couple of brush/scraper combination tools with fairly long but sturdy red plastic handles. Can't remember if we got them at O'Reilly's or at Costco. But we do tend to start our cars a few minutes before we have to leave, so we do more snow sweeping than ice scraping.

Why do we have the rigs we _don't_ drive in the garage and the ones we _do_ drive parked outside?????


----------

